# BL Travel Guide: A Locals Guide to YOUR TOWN!



## L2R

In your words, tell us about highlights of your town. Include pictures, from the web or taken by yourself!

*SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA*

*1-Pitt Street Mall*




Sydney shopping central, with almost anything you could want. It apparantly has something like the third most expensive retails rental prices in the world. 

*2-Sydney Botanical Gardens*




The gorgeous harbourside gardens on the steps of the Opera House. In my teen years, i had sex here.

*3-Sydney Opera House*




Fantastic architecture forms the first half of Sydney's premier landmarks. During one of my many twisted nights out around the town, i figured that from a certain angle above, the Opera House can appear like the saliva of a spitting face of sydney (the bridge being the eye line). 

*4-Sydney Harbour Bridge*




The awesome world famous coat hanger is a the second half of Sydney's premier landmarks. It's a great walk across, intoxicated or not. I want to to the bridge climb (climb the arch) but i haven't had the chance yet.

*5-Darling Harbour*




My lovely doorstep. This waterfront area is enclosed by Pyrmont Bridge which swings open whenever needed to allow larger water traffic through, contains many bars, restaurants and other attractions as well as the home to home nightclub. This place has an inspired mix of modern architecture and bird wildlife, which i enjoy every day.

*6-AMP Tower (Centrepoint)*




Another classic landmark that rises from the Pitt Street Mall to a magnificent birdseye view of the city. It also now offers skywalk, which allows a controlled external view from it's top apparantly on a steel mesh walkway which can be seen through straight down onto the streets way below.
A shot of the view from top.





*7-Sydney Monorail*




Mono means One and Rail means Rail. This cute little addition has more sentimental than practical value since you could stroll the spans of the track in about as much time the train takes to get there. It encircles Pitt Street Mall, Darling Harbour and Chinatown.

*8-Sydney LightRail*




Sydney's very limited and relatively new tram system that connects Central Station to Lillyfield via the markets and China Town, Darling Harbour, Star City Casino and the Fish Markets.

*9-CityRail*




The whole metropolitan area is connected with this train network which seems to go through 2 year cycles of good and bad service. Pictured above is the Milennium Train, meant for the 2000 Olympics, but actually arrived years later.
In my school daze, i practically lived on these things.

*10-Star City Casino*








It's a fuckin casino, and hotel, and serviced apartments. I used to work there. 
bleh.




good cocktails though

*11-Sydney Art Gallery *




Sitting on the edge of the Domain and aside the Botanical Gardens, it's a nice old building, full of artistic goodness.
Also there's the Sydney Museum, the Powerhouse Museum, Sydney Museum of Contemporary Arts, The Maritime Museum, as well as others all over the place.

*12-Taylor Square*




The gay heart of the oxford street, the gay central to the gay capital of the world. Oxford street is the main stretch for the annual Mardi Gras parade which happens to be on every year around my birthday.

*13- Hyde Park*




This gorgeous park is directly across the road from my workplace and contains some beautiful greenery, a large fountain with sculptures and a war memorial. 

*14-Kings Cross*




The dirty, seedy end of town, packed with bars, clubs, strip clubs, and nightworkers.

edit: adding 
*15- Chinatown*




How did i forget Chinatown?! Bargain and food central.


----------



## Finder

Fuckin' cool thread idea. I'll participate later.


----------



## junglejuice

Why are all your threads SO difficult to participate in?

:D


----------



## L2R

Lead by example. I spent all morning on this.

Besides, didn't ghandi say something like "Be the change you seek in the world."
well, I am a horrifically mutilated dead vietnamese hippo in customer services named phuong (this bitch really shits me to tears).


----------



## xena

LONG ISLAND, NY.

there's not really much exciting around here, but there are some 'famous' locations:

there's the *amityville horror house*:





montauk point *lighthouse*:





the alledgedly *haunted former psychiatric center*, pilgrim state:





that's all i can really think of now.  i think the place you lives in tends to be less interesting to you than it would to an outsider who's experiencing it for the first time.


----------



## L2R

what is that asylum used for now?


----------



## xena

^^^mostly just homeless people and teenagers looking to do some amateur ghost hunting.  there were plans a couple of years ago to tear it all down and build an aquarium... but that was shut down when they researched traffic patterns or something.


----------



## L2R

cool. thanks for the contribution


----------



## Infinite Jest

L2R said:
			
		

> Lead by example. I spent all morning on this.
> 
> Besides, didn't ghandi say something like "Be the change you seek in the world."
> 
> 
> 
> No, I said that, in a thread a couple of days ago.
> 
> I can see why you'd get us confused, though.
> 
> Nice idea, will try to post a few pictures of sheep and rugby players later.
Click to expand...


----------



## L2R

eh, see one emaciated old man you've seen em all.


----------



## NickyJ

I live in Townsville. That is all.


----------



## L2R

^oh come now, you've got like a hill or something !


----------



## FoxxyLady

*Nashville,Tn*

*Cheekwood*




*Music Row*




*State Capitol*




*Cumberland River*




*Inside Opery Land Hotel*


----------



## L2R

^descriptions? 

music row is a telegraph pole with two dodgy flags on it?

whats that arch behind the bridge?

can you swim in that hotel fixture?


----------



## FoxxyLady

music row is where all the country (and some other) artists record
i think the arch is just part of the bridge 
and you cannot swim in that particular part of the hotel but theres a nice little ferry that takes you through the river
and cheekwood is  botanical gardens where alot of people get married


----------



## thugg

Lincoln, Nebraska:

Corn
Shitty college football team
Oh yes, and "The Penis Of The Plains" - aka the state capital building

So when can I expect all of you?


----------



## vibr8tor

the amityville pic is cool.  does it get a lot of tourists?


----------



## Pander Bear

wtf, nashville without a mention of the Parthenon?


----------



## FoxxyLady

atlas said:
			
		

> wtf, nashville without a mention of the Parthenon?




the site i got my pics from didnt have any of the parthenon.


----------



## L2R

google silly girl! ^thats fuckin cool!
tell us about it


----------



## Pander Bear

^^
no pics of Vandy, and no pics of what very well may be the southern-most Whitecastle franchise in the US of A. What kind of nashvillian are you. 

I'll do Athens, GA sometime soon.


----------



## FoxxyLady

the parthenon is a museum that is beautiful but it did not have alot on the inside, though that could have changed. it is at centennial park and gardens.




the inside, second floor of the parthenon





this is Vandy(Vanderbilt University) don't know much about it.





and finally our naked orgy statues(another thing on music row)


----------



## TheInstigator

I just want to add, you forgot the zoo, which is also a stones throw away from the city.  You could make some mention of the ferrys too, through rough waters they can be quite fun.  Also the sydney museum blows, and from what I remember I had to PAY to get in.  Good thread though.  If I can be fucked after work tomorrow I'll take my camera and cruise through the streets of my city and take some happy snaps for ya'll


----------



## Pander Bear

*Athens, Georgia - United States*

I'll only be here for a few more weeks, which has got me waxing nostalgic a bit prematurely about my on and off home for the past 6 years. Here's where I'd Take an out of towner. Bear in Mind that Athens is only a town of 100,000 (as of the last census), so you wont be swimming with killer whales, or climbing mountains, but you wont have to settle for tipping cows either. 

*1) The 40 Watt Club*





One of the most well known rock clubs in the united states, and easily the best in the South. This is where Pylon, R.E.M. the B-52s, Sound Tribe Sector Nine, Widespread Panic, The Olivia Trmor Control, Neutral Milk Hotel, Of Montreal, Circulatory System, and Vic Chesnutt all got their start.

*2) The Tree That Owns Itself*





I've Heard that Thomas Jefferson sat beneath it and that's why it was willed it's freedom upon the death of the landowner. Wikipedia has some more detailed information about it. I like the Jefferson Story, myself.

*3) Sanford Stadium*





Well, there it is, the Sanctum Sanctorum. It seats approx. 93,000, and is used for about 20 hours a year. It cost 360,000. Its worth every penny tho  In one corner, by the home team locker room, is the mausoleum wherein the earthly remains of Uga I-V repose. Uga is the University of Georgia's mascot, an English Bulldog.

*4) The Arch / downtown / UGA Campus*









Scenic Gateway to UGA's North Campus (modeled after Yale University) or Historic downtown Athens, depending on which way you're walking. On campus you can see where the President of the Confederate States of America lived his freshman year (he shared a room with Crawford Long, the first guy to use ether for medical anesthesia). Opposite the Arch is a Ben and Jerry's and a Starbucks. 

*5) Hot Corner Coffee*





Not much to look at, but very, very fresh coffee. Roasted on-site daily and allowed to sweat/mature for a day or two. I'll put this up against fairnymph and Finder's coffee houses any day. I'd take you all to the roasting facility for the other cafes in town, but thats a secret and has no pictures.  

*6) The State Botanical Garden of Georgia*




300 acres of formal gardens, hiking trails, and good places to dump a body. It border the Oconee river, which is a nice place to go rafting. Also, this one time, I got lost on a trail, and stumbled upon a fenced off area with razorwire on top, and radiation hazard signs on the fence... awesome.

*7) a tour of the Dive-Ass places I've lived *





This last place, (not pictured), gives any urban crack hosue a run for its money. Used hypodermic needles everywhere, coke bags, straws, use condoms, random stains on the wall, broken glass everywhere, semen on walls, bullet holes, stolen car stereos, crackheads for neighbors, hookers. SO ALIVE, THIS CITY!

*8) The Middle of Fucking nowhere.*





Athens, the city proper, is convienently located 30 minutes from the middle of nowhere in all directions. Whether your bag is boiled peanuts, shooting animals, white supremacy, or just kudzu and the absence of light pollution (my personal favorites, just barely beating out white supremacy), Athens offers the perfect staging ground for your Deliverence-style Southern experience.

We'd also totally stop by a waffle house, gumbys, and my dealer's place.


----------



## dr seuss

awesome thread, and great to see some bluelighters' respective abodes!

*Cambridge, UK* 

Cambridge is a not-quite-bustling town in East Anglia, about an hour away from London. it is not to be confused with Cambridge, MA, even though both places have a) great universities and b) fuckloads of americans :D 

Cambridge has just celebrated its octocentennary. i'm no mathematician, but i can remember australia's bicentennary. incidentally, the Mathematical Bridge is where people go to figure out the difference between bi & octo: 






it is also well known for its collection of Knobs, Wankers and Toffs. there genuinely are people who dress like this:






_non-ironically_. 

but really, Cambridge is famous for its beauty and its Colleges. it lies on the river Cam... 
















and is home to famous Colleges such as... 

King's














Trinity






St John's 










Corpus Christi






Magdalene






along with the monolithic University Library, which holds a copy of every printed work published in the UK (and plenty of others too!)


----------



## rashandreflex

MzFluffy said:
			
		

> One thing it's known for is the salvador Dali Museum



that is really cool. i'd like to go.


----------



## Belisarius

Don't feel like posting any pictures, so I'll just list the highlights:

1.)  The Riverwalk:  Glitzy outdoor-indoor mall and tourist trap par excellence.

2.)  Sea World:  One of only three in the country, IIRC.  Great place to spend the day.

3.)  The Bonham:  The city's most famous gay bar and club, frequented by plenty of straights as well.

4.)  Hog Wild:  A specialty music store that's been around forever; the only place in town to find some obscure rock and alternative albums.

5.)  The White Rabbit:  A thoroughly dingy dive that's been a staple of the punk and heavy metal community for years.  Lots of bands open here.

6.)  Sam's Burger Joint:  Recently discovered this gem; it's a pretty laid back place that has all sorts of things go on through the year:  poetry readings, swing dancing lessons and nights, fetish parties.

7.)  Six Flags Fiesta Texas:  Rather small as theme parks go, but worth a day for the rides.

8.)  The Missions:  I mean the missions *besides* the Alamo, the ones that will give you a real feel for Spanish Texas.  If you're willing to go well off the beaten path, Mission Espada and Mission Concepcion are beautiful locales.


----------



## rm-rf

*Derpstown*, _Pennsyltuckia_

Theres like, a grocery store, some ahmish run foodstuff stores, bunch of gas stations, a wal mart, unmaintained roads, tons of herbs and like dope and shit, and about 37 bars. Oh we had a kmart but like walmart kind of...ate it. Oh lots of fast food resteraunts, but i prefer to eat at the bars. You can travel about 25-30 mins and go to a mall too.

Great place to throw field parties tho


----------



## DG

*boston*

Trinity Church





Old North Church...one if by land...two if by sea





Fenway Park





Old state house from 1700s i believe, oldest building in boston





Faneuil Hall





Newbury Street





State house





Green line train (there is red, purple, green, blue, and orange)


----------



## DarthMom

the most interesting picture i could find while googling my town was a naked old man holding his penis. poor guy, bet he didn't realize his kids would see his pic when searching for information on their hometown. 

http://images.google.com/images?q=m....mozilla:en-US:official&start=18&sa=N&ndsp=18

aside from that, we have beaches. 






so basically, if you visit me here, you can see beaches and penises. both at the same time if we drive 30 minutes north to the nudie beach.


----------



## L2R

nice work everyone! keep em coming


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

Middletown, NJ
full of history, pretty parks and water and rich people! :D

Pews Creek




Poricy Park






Where i hide dead bodies




hehe

We dont have sidewalks.. i hate that!





Waackaack Creek (i just like the name hehe)





Gove dedicated to the 9/11 victims of the town..




The Navesink River




(derek jeter has a house here)

our beach









This is our liquor store mascot.. he's jerking off into your beer!





more latah..


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

oh fuck you flickr.. you suck at pictures!!


----------



## saturnine

Chicago








> Chicago (pron. ʃɪˈkɑːgoʊ (help·info)) is the largest city in Illinois and the third-most populous city in the United States, with approximately 2.9 million people. "Chicago" also refers to the Chicago Metropolitan area, known as Chicagoland, with a population of 9.4 million in three states. It is located along the southwestern shore of Lake Michigan and is a center of transportation, industry, politics, finance and higher education.
> 
> Chicago is known as the "Second City," the "Windy City," the "City of Big Shoulders", "Chi-City,"and "Chi-town." When combined with its suburbs and nine surrounding counties in Illinois, Wisconsin, and Indiana, the greater metropolitan area known as Chicagoland encompasses a population greater than 9.4 million,[1] making it the third largest in the United States. Chicagoland is predicted to have a population of 10 million by 2007.
> 
> Since its foundation in 1833 as a frontier town of the Old Northwest, Chicago has grown into one of the ten most influential world cities.[2] Chicago today is the financial, economic, and cultural capital of the Midwest, and is recognized as a major transportation, business, and architectural center. The city's skyscrapers, local cuisine, political traditions, and sports teams are some of its most recognized symbols.








Chicago RIver






Museum of Science & Industry






The CTA Blue Line at O'Hare Airport






The Field Museum






The Adler Planetarium



> Built in 1930, The Adler Planetarium and Astronomy Museum was the first planetarium built in the Western Hemisphere and is the oldest in existence today.












Shedd Aquarium






Art Institute of Chicago






Navy Pier






Wrigley Field






The DuSable Museum of African American History






Lincoln Park Zoo






The Picasso






Frank Lloyd Wright's Home & Studio






Millennium Park





Museum of Contemporary Art






Chicago Botanic Garden


----------



## saturnine

Bridge near Wrigley Building






Chicago Tribune Building






Buckingham Fountain






Abraham Lincoln Statue in Lincoln Park


----------



## saturnine

this is one of my favorite buildings in the Chicagoland area..

The Baha'i Temple


----------



## Wild

Damn I really need to travel more...

And now time to hear the angels sing:




AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## animal_cookie

*cleveland, OH*

we have the rock n roll hall of fame.  its over rated if you ask me...






its located right on lake erie...






and yes, people actually surf on the lake.

the cuyahoga river drains into the lake.






the warehouse district






and tremont






have good restaurants and bars.  they are the "hip" parts of cleveland.

tower city






key tower






and the BP building






are the tallest buildings in the city.

here is a view of the clevaland skyline from the salt mine.






the cleveland indians play at jacob's field.






and the cleveland browns play at the stadium.






but cleveland has more than bars and sports.  we have a world famous orchestra that plays at sevence hall.






and the second largest theater district in the US, playhouse square.






one of the best FREE art museums.






and the largest, gay bathouse in the US


----------



## AmorRoark

*Chicago, IL* 
I'm going to start with all the obvious touristy things and work out from there

*1. Sears Tower*




Yes, it's true you can see 4 state borders up there on a clear day

*2. Water Tower on the Magnificent Mile*




The mag mile actually is really fun to shop on but venture to the west a little and you'll get some even cooler shops to browse through

*3. Sculpture Tour/Millenium Park*




We have great sculuptures all over the city, and I'd highly recommend you check them out... I mean we have "_The Picasso"_, _Buckingham Fountain _(think Married with Children), "_De Flamingo"_ by Calder, and as pictured above "_The Cloud Gate"_ by Anish Kapoor. The Kapoor is in Millenium Park which is really fun to see. Also there is "_The Jay Pritzker Pavilion"_ by Gehry. 

*4. Chicago Style Food*








You have to try both the Hot Dogs and the Pizza. I don't really like the Hot Dogs and it really doesn't matter where you pick one up because they're all the same (try a vender). But for the Pizza I recommend you go to Gino's East; as I think they have the best deep dish. 

*5.Wrigley Field*




This is definetly one of the landmarks that makes Chicago CHICAGO. Its fun to watch a game there (but only one because I hate Cubs fans) and then walk a block to my apartment. 

*6. Ride on the Loop*




While downtown jump on the L train loop tracks. It's fun because you're elevated allowing for you to view all the buildings as you travel. Also, it's a pretty safe and easy way to get around without taxis or getting turned around walking.

*7. Shop/Eat/Drink on the Northside -- Clark St.*
I'm not providing a picture because there's too many areas to go, and not good enough representations of each place.

First, if you're kind of a yup hang out around the *Lincoln Park* area. You can go to Clark and Sheffield and find some decent Thai, Chinese, and Taqurias.
If you want to check out a little bit of the punk/emo scene go about 6 blocks north of there to *Clark and Belmont*. Here's where you'll find a lot of head shops, Punk shops, tat places, odds and ends store and the like. 
If you want a big bar scene go to *Wrigleyville* and simply walk down Clark St. It's literally a massive row of bars on both sides of the street. Some of my favorite bars down there are _Bar Louie, Yak-zies_ and _Goose Island_. You can also hit up _The Cubby Bear_ if you want to be super touristy. 

*8. Go to a concert*
We *constantly* have great bands playing in Chicago. And if you can't find them at the most popular venues like _The Vic_, _The Auditorium Theater_, _House of Blues_ (last choice IMO), _Civic Opera House_, _The Metro_, _jPark West_ (yuck, but go anyway), or _The Rivera_ then find a smaller venue where you can listen to locals because we have a lot of good uns. 

*9. Museum Tour*
Specifically hit up the 

*The Art Institute of Chicago* (one of the best in the world),
*Museum of Contemoporary Art (MCA)* Seriously my favorite Contemp. Art Museum I've been to
*Field Museum* A lot of locals hate on this museum but I LOVE it because it has a lot of artifacts that you'll never see anywhere else... ever.
*Science and Industry Museum* It's a trek out to it (South side AHHH ) but it is one of the most fun museums you'll ever go to... especially if you have kids.

*10. Alive One*




Seriously the friendliest and warmest bar in Chicago. They have live music every Thursday and open mic nights other nights.. Best bartenders, the clientele is really "Chicagoan" aka friendlier than New Yorkers, and everyone's looking to have a good time and NOT just hook up. I'm sorry but I'm not really into the club scene so I can't give you a lowdown on that. But if you're looking for a fun place to chill out after a day of sightseeing this is it. 

Ok Taylor, show me up.


----------



## Mazey

*St. Pete Beach, Florida*

St. Pete Beach, FL Profile


St. Pete Beach, FL, population 9,929, is located in Florida's Pinellas county, about 4.9 miles from St Petersburg and 17.0 miles from Clearwater. 

It is estimated that in recent years St. Pete Beach's population has been growing at an annual rate of less than one percent. 

Reports show that during 2003 property crime levels in the St. Pete Beach area were higher than Florida's average. The same data shows violent crime levels to be lower than the Florida average. 

Statistics
Gender
Males: 4,946 (50%)
Females: 4,983 (50%)

As % of Population 



Race
White: 98%
African American: 1%
Asian: 1%

As % of Population 



Age
Median Age: 53.7 (Males: 52.5, Females: 55.3) 

Males Under 20: 6%   
  Females Under 20: 5% 
Males 20 to 40: 9%   
  Females 20 to 40: 8% 
Males 40 to 60: 17%   
  Females 40 to 60: 15% 
Males Over 60: 19%   
  Females Over 60: 22% 




Economics
Median Household Income: $ 47,574 


Law Enforcement
Violent crime in St. Pete Beach
Crime events per 100,000 people: 472
Murder, man-slaughter: 0
Forcible rape: 4
Robbery: 12
Aggravated assault: 32

Compared to Florida's Average 



Property crime in St. Pete Beach
Crime events per 100,000 people: 5,231
Burglary: 107
Larceny-theft: 402
Motor vehicle theft: 23

Compared to Florida's Average 




The Don Cezar Hotel
This area has 35 miles of powder-white barrier island beaches on the Gulf of Mexico. From undeveloped, isolated island hideaways to wide, soft city beaches, you find exactly what you want in this slice of Florida. Area beaches have won many awards for everything from sand quality to environmental management. Whether you are in town for a quiet respite or can’t wait to catch some waves, you are in the right place.




more beach
sunsets








and my house2 blocks from the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## thujone

daaaamn.  I'm definitely going to Chicago now... meanwhile here's *Toronto*

CN Tower: "at 553.33 metres (1,815 feet, 5 inches) tall, is the world's tallest freestanding structure on land."  it also doubles as a bomb shelter in the event of thermonuclear war





SkyDome (now known as the Rogers Centre): Is it raining outside?  Doesn't matter, the dome will close and you can continue enjoying the baseball game, or football game, or even a car show.   Here she is with her dome closed





Canadian National Exhibition (CNE/The Ex): In September an amusement park goes up for a week or so.  In winter the big event is the Royal Agricultural Winter Fair so I guess it would be fun for someone on acid (or a farmer.)





Royal Ontario Museum (ROM): home to lots of things to see while on acid... it's not bad while sober either.  here's the latest building which should be finished construction anytime soon.. and a bigger version:





Casa Loma: something to see if you're into castles... quite a bit uptown





Ontario Science Centre: also quite a bit uptown, but this place is worth the visit.  it's a fully interactive environment where you can engage in cool science tricks or learn how they work, or learn about the environment in (among other things) an indoor rain forest.  Probably the most fun one could have indoors.  It also has an OMNIMAX with a killer sound system, and sometimes plays awesome movies.  It's really hard to get bored of this place.





Hockey Hall of Fame: love hockey?  here's your place.  All the way downtown, it was pretty boring in the past but now I think they've been intensifying it with some cool interactive shit.





Ontario Place: wicked fun in the summer, I think this place also has an Omnimax as well as an amphitheatre.  If you're into sports, waterparks, and sun this is the place.





Distillery District: if you can guess what this is, you want to get drunk there during the Jazz Festival.





Centre Island: Get there by ferry and do shit.  I dunno, it's an island where there is fun stuff for kids to do.  Log rides and mini trains last time I recall, it was fun... but I was also only 12 back then.





CHUM City Building: Where Much Music (Canada's MTV) is filmed... you can go there any time of day and see either the VJs or some celeb or some other hyped up shit.  This is my favorite thing to see there, but it's really not enough to deserve a visit unless you want to snap novelty photos:





Toronto International Film Festival: Not really a PLACE to visit but more of a TIME to visit if you can get tix... now the premier film festival in North America and probably only second to Cannes, which it is predicted to soon overtake.  This year who was there... Borat, Peirce Brosnan, Jen Lopez, Brad Pitt, Penelope Cruz, Russel Crowe, Sean Penn (who got a hotel fined for public smoking,) and that's all I can remember right now.

Art Gallery of Ontario (AGO): Also a home to trippy things, it doesn't look as great from outside as it does inside but it goes hand-in-hand with a visit to the museum

Kensington Market: Free expression capital of Toronto, also sort of part of Chinatown.  More importantly, it's home to the Hot Box Café a nice café where you can light a spliff on the sunny patio and enjoy it without being hassled.  Then go get some awesome chinese food in Chinatown... my favorite activity.  I can't find any cool photos of it, but once you're there (and after you've had a spliff at the hot box,) you realize why it's a nice place to visit.


I guess that's all I can think of right now, but if you walk down any street there's shit happening.  The city is alive.


----------



## Mazey

Hi MzFluffy, your post was done better but everything looks the same along the coast...


----------



## FoxxyLady

Mazey said:
			
		

> St. Pete Beach, FL Profile
> 
> 
> St. Pete Beach, FL, population 9,929, is located in Florida's Pinellas county, about 4.9 miles from St Petersburg and 17.0 miles from Clearwater.
> 
> It is estimated that in recent years St. Pete Beach's population has been growing at an annual rate of less than one percent.
> 
> Reports show that during 2003 property crime levels in the St. Pete Beach area were higher than Florida's average. The same data shows violent crime levels to be lower than the Florida average.
> 
> Statistics
> Gender
> Males: 4,946 (50%)
> Females: 4,983 (50%)
> 
> As % of Population
> 
> 
> 
> Race
> White: 98%
> African American: 1%
> Asian: 1%
> 
> As % of Population
> 
> 
> 
> Age
> Median Age: 53.7 (Males: 52.5, Females: 55.3)
> 
> Males Under 20: 6%
> Females Under 20: 5%
> Males 20 to 40: 9%
> Females 20 to 40: 8%
> Males 40 to 60: 17%
> Females 40 to 60: 15%
> Males Over 60: 19%
> Females Over 60: 22%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Economics
> Median Household Income: $ 47,574
> 
> 
> Law Enforcement
> Violent crime in St. Pete Beach
> Crime events per 100,000 people: 472
> Murder, man-slaughter: 0
> Forcible rape: 4
> Robbery: 12
> Aggravated assault: 32
> 
> Compared to Florida's Average
> 
> 
> 
> Property crime in St. Pete Beach
> Crime events per 100,000 people: 5,231
> Burglary: 107
> Larceny-theft: 402
> Motor vehicle theft: 23
> 
> Compared to Florida's Average




ok i think i now know where in florida i want to move to


----------



## Bauer095

*MINNEAPOLIS, MN*





*Sculpture Garden*retty self explanatory, this cherry-spoon deal is probably the most famous one, you may have seen the postcards.





*Mall of America/Camp Snoopy*:Located in Bloomington, the mall was the biggest in the world for a little while but I think Vancouver got a bigger one...MOA has the largest indoor amusement park, not that fun  .





*Metrodome*:Home of the Twins and Vikings, the metrodome is shitty and we here in Minneapolis cannot wait for 2009 when the Twins will once again play baseball OUTSIDE, finally got funding for the new park  .





*Chain of Lakes*:Minneapolis is the Land of 10,000 Lakes, and the Chain of Lakes--Calhoun, Isles, Harriet, Cedar--are a great place to go all times of year.  In the summer it is filled with runners, bikers, skaters, boaters, and such.  In the winter it's awesome for ice-fishing and nordic skiing.  This is a shot of the Calhoun bandshell which was voted best ice-cream in the Twin Cities this year.


----------



## burntserkits

Everyone should check out Little Rock Arkansas.  Aside from hillbillies and pregnant, toothless welfare heads, there are a few nice attractions.  

First, the Center/Library of the Best President in history, Mr. William Jefferson Clinton.





Great southern home-cooked food served overlooking the muddy Mississippi River:





Believe it or not, we Arkies even love the Arts:





Don't forget the great outdoors!





As you see, Arkansas has a lot to offer and it is beautiful in the rural areas, yet the Little Rock area is very culturally diverse and there is a River Market District that is full of fun nightlife and trendy cafes and bars...


----------



## keiths31

I live in Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada

This is one of the defining pictures of our city.  It is called The Sleeping Giant.  It is a land mass accross the bay on Lake Superior that looks like...well...a giant sleeping man.






Paul Schaffer of Letterman fame is from here.

A view from above






Here we are in contrast to the rest of Ontario






...and Terry Fox ended his cross country trek accross Canada here when cancer forced him to stop his Marathon of Hope






click here for more about my sleepy little 'burg
http://www.answers.com/topic/thunder-bay-ontario


----------



## thugg

*Lincoln, Nebraska*

Alright, so it's just a little town in Nebraska, so there isn't much to tell, but I love this town for some odd reason.
*
State Capital Building:*






Not much to say about this.  Although it is the second largest state capital building in America, second to only the Louisiana state capital building.  Often called "The Penis of The Plains", it's the tallest building in Lincoln (There's an ordinance stating nothing can be taller).  It's actually one of the coolest places I've been inside of, lots of marble and gold everywhere.

*Memorial Stadium:*






This is where the Cornhusker's generally get their ass kicked in college football.    It has a capacity for 80,000 people, making it the third largest city in Nebraska when full.  I'm not a big fan, but I hear we're known for having one of the most friendly and accepting crowds out there.

*University of Nebraska State Museum:*

This is a really cool place.  It's home to the world's largest fossil mammoth.  It's quite a sight, it's absolutely fucking huge.

*National Museum of Roller Skating:*

No picture of this one, it's just a real small building, and I'm adding it somewhat as a joke.  I can't believe that Lincoln of all places would be home to the museum or roller skating.  

*Henry Doorly Zoo (Omaha):*

Although this is in Omaha, it's close enough to Lincoln, and since Nebraska as a whole doesn't have much to offer, i'm adding it here.  It's home to the worlds largest indoor desert and indoor rain forest, pretty cool eh?

Anyway, so there ya go.  Turns out there's a (little) more than just corn to Nebraska after all.  I love this place, but honestly I wouldn't plan a vacation here anytime soon.

EDIT:  Haha, damn.  I'm finding out all kinds of shit I didn't know trying to make this post.  Apparently, the 911 system originated here in Nebraska.  I'll try and add some pics later, but I need to try and fall asleep now :/


----------



## Phy

*Paris*


----------



## StagnantReaction

*Any suburb of Chicago disregarding Evanston and Chicago itself:* Don't come here, it's a shithole


----------



## Pander Bear

aww, poor naperville


----------



## alasdairm

this is a great thread idea. lots of my favourite places in this thread - thanks to everybody for participating.

*south lake tahoe, ca*

this is a pretty small town. it's most distinctive as it sits on the south shoe of:

*lake tahoe*
at 1645 ft, lake tahoe is the third deepest lake in the us and the tenth deepest lake in the world. if it was completely drained, it would cover a flat area the size of California to a depth of 14 inches and would take over 700 years to refill naturally.





south lake is a big ski town with three nearby resorts including:

*heavenly*
this is where i work - in ski school. it's a huge mountain with incredible views of lake tahoe. there's really no other mountain like it.









we get a ton of snow:






south lake tahoe is also right on the nevada state line and, if you head down there, there are a load of brand-name casinos right on the state line:

*casinos*





alasdair


----------



## mariacallas

*Philippine Islands*~ since I live in a country composed of 7000 islands I think it is more fitting to post about our extraordinary beaches in the provinces rather than citylife. 

*Boracay*
















Boracay is a fantastic tropical island about an hour's flight from Manila in the Philippines. Its long white sand beaches rivals any of the best beaches in the more popular beach destinations such as the Caribbean, the South Pacific as well as neighbouring Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia. Boracay would have remained a national secret if not for a few foreign travellers who accidentally stumbled upon the place. For many certified sun-worshippers the world over this is truly paradise found.

*Bohol* 








Bohol is not as internationally famous as nearby Boracay, but is well-known locally as a paradise for divers and snorkellers. In addition to white sand beaches, Bohol is also home to the intriguing Chocolate Hills, tarsiers, and Balicasag Island fish sanctuary. Dolphin watching and whale watching tours are popular with both residents and visiting tourists. The best season is from March to June, but dolphins can be seen year-round. The island of Panglao is home to some of the finest beaches in the country. 

*Pearl Farm, Davao*












The island garden city of Samal consists of 28,000 hectares of white sand beaches, coconut palms, rock formations, mangroves and other natural attractions. It is only a 45 minute boat ride away from Davao City. Pearl Farm Beach Resort is perhaps the best of the Samal Island resorts. It is in fact a place where oysters were cultivated for their pearls. Nowadays, honeymooners flock to the resort to spend their holidays amidst the beautiful and tranquil surroundings. 

*Zambales*








Zambales Coastline is most famous for its white sandy beaches and deep blue sea rich with coral reefs. Romantics may relish the drama of spending a day at capones island, peering thru the lighthouse's solitary window and reflecting on the Luzon Vista, not to miss the breathtaking views of the panoramic surroundings while waiting for the sunset in Silanguin Bay. 




Zambales Mangoes are also considered the sweetest mangoes in all the world.

Ps. Thanks to the lovely Dtergent for some of the photos


----------



## mariacallas

Continuation :

*El Nido, Palawan*




















The island of Palawan stretches from Mindoro to Borneo in the southwest. It lies between the South China Sea in the northwest and Sulu Sea in the southeast. Palawan is considered to be the Philippines' last ecological frontier. The province boasts of many splendid beaches and resorts and it is where the Tubbataha Reef National Marine Park, one of the UNESCO World Heritage Sites, is located. 

*Paoay & Vigan, Ilocos Norte*












Home to the Hundred Islands which is a watery park dotted by 123 small, pristine islands. Three islands have been developed for tourists while the rest is virgin territory (and I've been there!)Vigan City is famous for its cobblestone streets and Spanish-style houses, an architectural remnant of our colonial past. The region is dotted by ancient Catholic churches built by natives for the Spanish.


And there are still many more..........


----------



## L2R

^ wow! 

but i said TOWN, not country!


----------



## saturnine

but it made me want to go to the philippines.


----------



## Finder

Holy shit! The Philippines are gorgeous.


----------



## L2R

yes! i want to have sex with them! 

CC and DTergent, in elementary school in aus and i'm sure in the states, we got to draw pictures of our nations and states. With 7000 islands, how the hell did y'all do this?!


----------



## AmorRoark

L2R said:
			
		

> yes! i want to have sex with them!




Surely Australia has been introduced to the wonders of Asian sex workers?


----------



## mariacallas

L2R said:
			
		

> ^ wow!
> 
> but i said TOWN, not country!





> since I live in a country composed of 7000 islands I think it is more fitting to post about our extraordinary beaches in the provinces rather than citylife.



Yes....but our "towns" have nothin compared to what our lovely provinces can offer ya perv  :D



> CC and DTergent, in elementary school in aus and i'm sure in the states, we got to draw pictures of our nations and states. With 7000 islands, how the hell did y'all do this?!



We memorize the shape of our entire country and a few of the main provinces and islands, but definitely not all!


----------



## Dtergent

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> *El Nido, Palawan*



Yay it's ze boyfriend! (Leftmost dude in red). 

Damn CC... I've just gotten back from Bacolod and now you've got me fiending for a weekend in El Nido. I miss it so bad!


----------



## Miss Peks

Nice photos! I've been meaning to go to the Philippines for years as I have relatives living in Manila, but have never got around to actually getting there. That will have to change soon i think. 

The other day I did the whole photo thing, but BL lost my post so I won't bother with it again.


----------



## Dtergent

pekkie said:
			
		

> Nice photos! I've been meaning to go to the Philippines for years as I have relatives living in Manila, but have never got around to actually getting there. That will have to change soon i think.



I remember you saying this before. You should fly over. We'll show you a right good time. %)


----------



## mariacallas

Dtergent said:
			
		

> Yay it's ze boyfriend! (Leftmost dude in red).
> 
> Damn CC... I've just gotten back from Bacolod and now you've got me fiending for a weekend in El Nido. I miss it so bad!



*jealous* _I_ wanna go back to Bacolod! waaah!!!!


----------



## Doc_Rocksbay

Beautiful Akron..




Akron, OH, is located in the heart of Summit County about 30 miles south of Cleveland OH. Four major interstates, the Ohio Turnpike and two major airports serve Akron.

Ohio's fifth largest city is a commercial and industrial hub with 1,500 manufacturers and more than 150 Fortune 500 companies.

Major attractions in Akron include 




Goodyear World of Rubber, 




Akron Aeros AA Baseball Team (Canal Park Stadium)




Stan Hywet Hall and Gardens, 




Akron Art Museum, 




Cuyahoga Valley National Park and 




the National Inventors Hall of Fame. 

Within a 30 mile radius of Akron visitors will find Six Flags Ohio, Sea World of Ohio the Football Hall of Fame and the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.

Founded in 1825 near the Ohio & Erie Canal, it was first a stop-over en route for early shipping. The early 20th century saw its greatest population boom, where in ten years the population more than tripled from 60,000 to 210,000, with the introduction of the rubber industry, earning us the nickname "The Rubber City". It's been downhill ever since. With the collapse of many manufacturing industries population grow has turned negative & urban decay is prevellant. Summit County leads the midwest U.S. in the number of methlabs, Fried Chicken Establishments, and places where you can sport a mullet &/or perm without facing ridicule...

Wikipedi.org has these wonderful facts about my fair city:
Nicknames
"The Rubber City" 
"AK-Rowdy" 
"The AK" 
"CrAkron" 
"A.K.RON" 
"the KRON" 
"L.A." (lower Akron) 

Firsts
First balloon tire 
First automobile tires made in the United States 
First rubber-wound golf ball 
First breakfast cereal 
First artificial fish bait 
First cotton-covered rubber fire hose 
First U.S. toy company 
First synthetic rubber tire 
First commercial tubeless tire 
First graded school system in U.S. 
First automobile police patrol wagon 
First long distance electric railway in world 
First U.S. space suits 
First trans-active science museum (National Inventors Hall of Fame) 
First meeting of Alcoholics Anonymous. 
First Champion of the NFL - 1920 (Akron Professionals) 

Thank god no one has time to post our "lasts"


----------



## conoronoc

*Vernon BC Canada*

In one of the warmest parts of Canada
Its a very small city, somewhere between 50 and 70 thousand people
this is what it looks like




its known somewhat as a retirement town, so it has the predator ridge golf course




and the family ski resort Silver Star Mountain




which is, despite its lack of rocky peaks and steep steep slopes, not a bad hill
kal lake is very nice to swim in, and has some beautiful little beaches, as well as lots of good cliff jumping




the town itself hasn't been here for long, i believe it was all ranchland up til the late late 1800's, so theres not much to look at downtown, compared to real cities. 
but really , the best reason to live in the heart of bc:


----------



## mealltach

Oh my lord I want to go to Palawan SO MUCH!!!!!!!!  I loooooove the Philippines - beautiful country, wonderful people - I fell in love when I was there. 

I'd do my town but I'm such a nomad that I have no idea where I actually live.  I've been living out of a suitcase for about a month now.


----------



## junglejuice

^Pssst...they said "town", not "village"


----------



## mealltach

^^What's smaller than village?  I don't even think this place qualifies as a village.  

How about: Place with Trees, a Fishplant and Approximately 20 Houses?


----------



## guineaPig

Phy said:
			
		

>


if movies based on books are true, then Mary Magdalene is buried here


----------



## JB

*croydon*

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=4371821&postcount=155


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Really nice photos everyone.

I cannot wait for winter season. Heavenly looks heavenly. I've been meaning to check out heavenly but I didn't get to last year. How is the weather doing up there?


----------



## mariacallas

mealltach said:
			
		

> ^^What's smaller than village?  I don't even think this place qualifies as a village.
> 
> How about: Place with Trees, a Fishplant and Approximately 20 Houses?




That sounds like a village to me!  Or possibly a "barrio"


----------



## Phy

guineaPig said:
			
		

> if movies based on books are true, then Mary Magdalene is buried here


I really don't know, haha.


----------



## Dtergent

mealltach said:
			
		

> Oh my lord I want to go to Palawan SO MUCH!!!!!!!!  I loooooove the Philippines - beautiful country, wonderful people - I fell in love when I was there.



When were you in Palawan?  It really is fucking paradise. Someday soon I'm gonna live there.


----------



## Finder

^Can I come visit yooooouuu? :D


----------



## Dtergent

Sure!!! And I really MEAN I'm gonna live there, and I'm REALLY serious! I have an outstanding invitation to!!! :D


----------



## StarOceanHouse

The philippines are sooo beautiful. I can't wait till I go next year. Maybe I can pick up some tagalog from CC. 

mabantot ang pekpek mo!!


----------



## mealltach

Dtergent said:
			
		

> When were you in Palawan?  It really is fucking paradise. Someday soon I'm gonna live there.



I've never been, sniff!  I just WANT to go.  Last May, I was frolicking around the Visayas; I went to Negros, Cebu and Siquijor.  Yes, I know, who ends up on Siquijor, right?  Well, me.   

So in the future, you will move to Palawan, at which point I will visit you. okay?  (heehee!)  I'm making more and more Philippino/a friends so that I can tour the whole bloody country on a budget.  I'd like to go for a few months _at least_.  I wonder how much it costs for a foreigner to study in the Philippines?

(Wow - holy thread derailment batman.  Oops!)


----------



## glitterbizkit

*London*







Big Ben and Houses of Parliament






Trafalgar Square






The Thames






Tower Bridge (I love walking there and along the banks of the Thames at night)






Hyde Park


----------



## mariacallas

StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> The philippines are sooo beautiful. I can't wait till I go next year. Maybe I can pick up some tagalog from CC.
> 
> mabantot ang pekpek mo!!



l0llerZ! GAGA!!! Maliit ang titi mo!!!!  i  u



> I wonder how much it costs for a foreigner to study in the Philippines?



Very inexpensive actually....a lot of foriegners (from neighboring countries) study here because it's so much cheaper and the quality of education is pretty good.


----------



## Dtergent

mealltach said:
			
		

> I've never been, sniff!  I just WANT to go.  Last May, I was frolicking around the Visayas; I went to Negros, Cebu and Siquijor.  Yes, I know, who ends up on Siquijor, right?  Well, me.
> 
> So in the future, you will move to Palawan, at which point I will visit you. okay?  (heehee!)  I'm making more and more Philippino/a friends so that I can tour the whole bloody country on a budget.  I'd like to go for a few months _at least_.  I wonder how much it costs for a foreigner to study in the Philippines?



Man I was supposed to go to Siquijor when I was in Negros last week, but had to come back due to various reasons. My friends went on and said it's really beautiful and cheap too! Did you see any monsters and witches?  Who were you here with? Boo for not letting us know.

Sure, you can visit me. I can also take you to Mindanao (don't be scared).

It's pretty cheap for foreigners to study here... there were loads of Europeans in my school, and they keep coming back here with friends and family. It's WAY WAY cheaper than the West, and almost all of the classes are in English.



> (Wow - holy thread derailment batman.  Oops!)



Ditto... sorry.


----------



## Facekhan

*Baltimore, MD* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltimore

Camden Yards, Home of Baltimore Orioles (Raven Stadium is nearby)
While the team might suck, the stadium is very nice in the style of stadiums of old. Excellent food can be had at the Club Level but IMHO the best Food is on Eutaw St. which runs against the Warehouse(longest building East of Mississippi River) where you will find Boog Powell's Barbecue Pit Beef and Pork Sandwiches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





The Inner Harbor: An excellent Aqaurium, The MD Science Center, boat tours/water taxi  An old submarine and The USS Constellation, the last sailing ship built for the US Navy (1854), several good restaurants and some bad ones, Hard Rock Cafe, ESPNZone a Ruth Chris Steakhouse and a nightclub, inhabit an old powerplant. 
This was the home of the original Powerplant nightclub which was before my time.  Also a bit further down Key Highway is the Federal Hill neighborhood and the American Visionary Art Museum. I was just there and it is pretty cool. 





Fort McHenry, which plays into the Star Spangled Banner and War of 1812






Food: The city is famous for its Blue Crabs and other seafood. There are probably better people to ask which places have the best, but I can tell you to avoid Phillips and the other seafood restaurants in the inner Harbor. Walk a few blocks to Little Italy or Fells Point instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Local Brew, there are also some microbrews around and of course 40's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Other attractions include Edgar Allen Poe's house, Babe Ruth's birthplace and I am fairly sure H.L. Menken's as well.


----------



## SardonicNihilist




----------



## dr seuss

i really want to go to Athens, Georgia now.


----------



## McWigga

I could post pictures of all the places I've seen in Vancouver, but it'd just be a gallery of pub photos.


----------



## poopie

i have gotten to visit athens several times, due to bl meet-up and my cousin went to uga for a year.

go.


----------



## Pander Bear

dr seuss said:
			
		

> i really want to go to Athens, Georgia now.




Ohh Ohh! I am super qualified to act as a guide if you ever venture nearby!


----------



## ###-##-####

Haha, this'll be short and boring..

I live in Radford, Virginia to attend Radford University, which is nestled in the New River Valley

SO...there's the University...on the West side of town. It's not a huge University, but it's expanding. It's known for it's nursing and education programs, as well as being a party school with a large number of "willing" females (myself not being one of them). However the new president plans to change that image, but only seems to be pissing off all of the faculty and students in the process...









On the East side of campus, there is "Light Side" and to the West side of campus is "Dark Side". We sound like a bunch of Star Wars geeks, but actually the names are quite literal, Light Side is more lit up and has more action, frats, parties, etc...Dark Side is for the stoners and hippies who like the cover of darkness to aid them in their folly.

On Dark Side, there is nothing but housing and apartments, a restaurant called Macado's (known for Karaoke Night and hot waitresses) 




and a Hookah Bar that just opened up

On Light Side there is a few bars, and downtown mainstreet, of which the KKK paraded down last weekend (woo Southwest VA!  ). No pictures can be found of the nothingness that is downtown Radford...

If you go a little farther down main str, you'll find Sal's Italian Restaurant. Best and most expensive restaurant in Radford. Amazing wine as well...Dynamite Cabernet is delicious. I can never really afford to go there





And finally, the only part of Radford I love, the New River...easily accessible, can walk to it from anywhere in town as it wraps around it. It's a very shallow, wide, rock bottom river with a ton of huge fish. It's said the be one of the oldest rivers in the country, I believe. In the summer, it's great for tubing, canoeing, or just wading in. Any other time, it's good to walk/jog along.










In short, I'm jealous of the rest of you.


----------



## RorerQuaalude714

*Windsor, Ontario, Canada*






Canada's southermost city, Windsor's located right across from Detroit. As such, it represents a unique blend of American and Canadian culture. Canadians from other cities often describe Windsor as being 'like no other city in the country'. What this means, exactly, I'm not sure. 

Windsor isn't a city of culture, but what it lacks in that department it makes up for in *booze and girls.*


*Casino Windsor* is a good place to start. Americans flock here to reap the untaxed winnings. 






*Downtown Windsor's nightlife* is what makes this city shine. Although relatively small, downtown Windsor is packed with a wide assortment of bars, clubs, strip clubs and rub and tugs. It's not nicknamed 'Tijuana North' for no reason. *Oddly enough we have the most strip clubs per capita out of any country on the planet.* If you're American and under 21 and looking to get zombie drunk and see some of the raunchiest strippers around, Windsor should be your destination. 

My personal recommendation for a bar is Papa Cheney's. It's the home of the 'Fishbowl', which is a drink the size of a small fishbowl. The bartenders there are pretty good, so you can be sure your fishbowl is loaded with liquor. It serves a higher scale crowd, so dress well.  Plus there's a great view of the Detroit skyline:






Windsor's also a great place to pick up *cuban cigars*. Downtown is also a great place to pick up a *really mean shawarma*.

BARS TO AVOID: Club O (Because it's just a terrible place), Dirty's (Because to my knowledge their liquor license isn't valid), The Loop (unless you're into alternative music), The Beach (unless you're into jailbait), Voodoo (Because it's too damn small, they water down the drinks and because it's packed with 'thugged out' drunkass mental defectives)

If you're not in the mood to get tipsy, Detroit's many offerings are very close by. Comerica Park, Joe Louis Arena and whatever else Detroit has to offer are a quick hop in the tunnel or over the Ambassador Bridge away. 

Despite the morally- absent nightlife, Windsor is a city built on a close feeling of community. Windsorites are usually very friendly and generous, but in some ways, simple minded.

So if you're in Southeast Michigan and have a few hours to spare, take the tunnel and stop by Canada's Motor City.


----------



## Tranced

What an amazing thread, could be some good inspiration for some travelling.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Facekhan said:
			
		

> *Baltimore, MD* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltimore
> 
> Camden Yards, Home of Baltimore Orioles (Raven Stadium is nearby)
> While the team might suck, the stadium is very nice in the style of stadiums of old. Excellent food can be had at the Club Level but IMHO the best Food is on Eutaw St. which runs against the Warehouse(longest building East of Mississippi River) where you will find Boog Powell's Barbecue Pit Beef and Pork Sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Inner Harbor: An excellent Aqaurium, The MD Science Center, boat tours/water taxi  An old submarine and The USS Constellation, the last sailing ship built for the US Navy (1854), several good restaurants and some bad ones, Hard Rock Cafe, ESPNZone a Ruth Chris Steakhouse and a nightclub, inhabit an old powerplant.
> This was the home of the original Powerplant nightclub which was before my time.  Also a bit further down Key Highway is the Federal Hill neighborhood and the American Visionary Art Museum. I was just there and it is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort McHenry, which plays into the Star Spangled Banner and War of 1812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food: The city is famous for its Blue Crabs and other seafood. There are probably better people to ask which places have the best, but I can tell you to avoid Phillips and the other seafood restaurants in the inner Harbor. Walk a few blocks to Little Italy or Fells Point instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Local Brew, there are also some microbrews around and of course 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other attractions include Edgar Allen Poe's house, Babe Ruth's birthplace and I am fairly sure H.L. Menken's as well.





I LOVE YOU B-MORE!!!!!

p.s. i may be drunnnkk..


----------



## 7orp0r

Seneca, South Carolina Population 6,000 or so.






We have....erm....tons of wonderful things. The biggest one being the lakes.






This is my personal favorite place to spend time. Which mostly happens during the summer.

The other local 'hotspot' is Walmart. Especially on Friday and Saturday nights. Wish I had more pictures, may not be much here, but the hills and mountains and lakes make for some beautiful scenery, and the weather is relativley mild all year-long. 

If your looking for a good breakfast, Betty's Hungry house in the downtown/mill hill area serves great biscuits,but get there really early, because the line is usually out the door and around the building.

The other cool thing to see are the old abandoned textile mills, have spent many hours climbing in and around these. This particular one is the Newry Mill found by following the signs to Newry Baptist Church of S.C. 130. Has the full Mill Village Around it. 





That about sums up our tiny little town.


----------



## L2R

bump for more contributions


----------



## alasdairm

dreamgirlie19 said:
			
		

> Newbury Street


that doesn't look like newbury street...

alasdair


----------



## fozzy nutz

DonkeyPunch said:
			
		

> I LOVE YOU B-MORE!!!!!
> 
> p.s. i may be drunnnkk..




alright if you really love baseball one of the best features of camden yards is the building behind rightfield is actually the orphanage that babe ruth grew up in. take a tour of the staduim but thats why they put it there.


----------



## kytnism

*Welcome to the Gold Coast BL!*

australia's number one tourist destination, surfers paradise.

laden with beaches, an awesome city and rainforests; the sun shines almost everyday here! being a tourist destination the gold coast has all of the themeparks, adventure tours, indy, warner bros. studio, the big brother house, schoolies week etc. and constantly has something going on for people to do. i LOVE it here.  
















...kytnism...


----------



## L2R

get a pic of long beach. cuz that beach is fuckin long. and that stupendously tall residential highrise.


----------



## kytnism

long beach is on keppel island, so it's not really apart of the goldcoast, but found you a pic none the less. 






and capital suggestion L2R, here's the Q1.






322,5 metres/1,058 feet
78 stories
Completed: 2005
19th tallest building in the world
Tallest all-residential building in the world
and tallest building in the Southern Hemisphere

Some facts about Q1:
- designed by Atelier SDG and developed by the Sunland Group Ltd.;
- the name Q1 refers to Queensland number One;
- building costs were approximately US$ 307 million;
- tallest building in Gold Coast City, Queensland, Australia, and Southern Hemisphere.
- the design of the building was inspired on the Sydney 2000 Olympic torch, and Sydney's Opera House;
- according to the information to be found in the observatory area of Q1
the spire on top is 97,7m/320f tall. It starts at the 75th floor level,
is made up of 12 sections and weighs 87.2 tonnes. It extends 47m/154f above the glass fin.
- from level 60-69, the building has a ten-story skygarden,
which holds a 30m/98f high rainforest.
- the building has a two-story observatory on the 77th and 78th floor.
Costs to go up are 16,50 Australian Dollars (us$ 12,-/euro 9,60);
the observatory gives you 360-degree views from the 235m/771f level.
It's the world's only beach-side observation deck.
- the tower has 10 elevators; the fastest being the one that reaches the observatory,
traveling at 9 metres per second; 540 metres per minute;
including getting in and getting out of the elevator,
the trip up or down only takes about 45 seconds!
- if you don't want to go by elevator, but want to take the steps up,
then you have to go up 1,380 steps, from ground level to the observatory.
- the buildings has 527 apartments, consisting of one Penthouse, 12 sub-penthouses,
213 one-bedroom, 184 two-bedroom, and 117 three-bedroom apartments.
The penthouse was apparently sold for $ 12 million to Australian swimmer Ian Thorpe.
It became the most expensive apartment in Queensland.
- the building is supported by 22 piles (each two metres in diameter)
that go 45m/148f into the ground and rest on solid rock;
- the building can sway to a maximum of 600mm;

...kytnism...


----------



## L2R

did i say long beach, cuz i meant broadbeach. der i'mastoopidhead


----------



## bromance

*Los Angeles, CA*

*3rd Street Promenade, Santa Monica.*  This place is cool and has tons of homeless people and street performers. Theres a bunch of malls and stores too.  And it's 3 blocks from the Santa Monica beaches.  






*Griffith Observatory. * Overlooks all of downtown LA, and you can see to the ocean on a clear day.  Awesome planetarium show.  Such a fun day trip.  There's also a concert venue and a huge park there too.






*Hollywood. * Not my favorite place, but it's touristy and I guess it's good to see at least once.  Lots of clubs and fake people and whatnot.






*UCLA Sculpture Gardens.*  Awesome place to see, especially on shrooms.  






*Venice Beach. * Probably my favorite beach/area in LA.  It's got tons of head shops, weird people, street vendors, etc.  I love watching people doing graffitti. There's also miles of pathways for biking, rollerblading, running, skateboarding, whatever.


----------



## Damien

^ Good job dude!


----------



## Aishas Star

Cronulla to Sutherland (The Shire, Gods country), Sydney AUS

Here in my home town we have beaches, bays, race riots, a bridge that has been under renovation for the last 5 years and many, many half nekkid hot girls.
My town in pictures 

Crounlla riots















Tom Uglys bridge





Woronora Bridge





Nekkids





Westfield Miranda (the fair)





Northies 





Aerial view





The view from my place


----------



## L2R

fuck the shire
seriously

i dated a shire chick for a few years. fuckin place is packed with shut in "summer bay" types.


----------



## Damien

^ Why is McWigga giving that guy the smackdown?


----------



## Aishas Star

L2R said:
			
		

> fuck the shire
> seriously
> 
> i dated a shire chick for a few years. fuckin place is packed with shut in "summer bay" types.


Fuck off. The shires fucking great, your just jealous cause you don't live here  and we don't want you here.



			
				Damien8787 said:
			
		

> ^ Why is McWigga giving that guy the smackdown?



cause he deserved it 
/racism


----------



## L2R

i grew up going to cronulla beach regularly. 
when i dated that engadine chick, whenever i was in the shire, i wanted the fuck out. i wouldn't live there if i were paid to.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

cool bump !
fucking love those Philippine Islands pics
i would LOVE to live near the beach !!! 

ill post some from quebec (quebec canada)

*le vieux quebec *:





Château Frontenac
















some graf














^^le bonhomme carnaval





snow sculptures are everywhere during the carnaval


----------



## L2R

^gorgeous! i wanna go!


----------



## Dave

Quebec is so bloody cool. It's a toss-up for me between Quebec and Montreal as to which is the best city in North America.

Edmonton, Alberta is a shithole with a very large mall. That is all.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i thought quebec was a province (in which we find montreal) not a city?

alasdair


----------



## Dave

It's both-- in English it's called Quebec city, in French it's just Quebec, Quebec. Kinda like New York.


----------



## Dave

Oh, and here's a photo of the mall, it's the 3rd largest in the world now, but still the largest in North America:






Edmonton also has a great river valley which is one of the largest urban green spaces in NA, but other than that it's little more than an overgrown country burg full of conservative suburbanites and small pockets of civilization.


----------



## KiwiQflyer

*DELAND, FL*






BLUE SPRINGS STATE PARK--it's actually in Orange City but it's only 15 minutes from my house.  Clear, amazing, tropical, freshwater springs--great place to cool off in the summer since the water is always 68 degrees.  Great for free diving and scuba diving to depths of 140 or so feet.  Manatees swim there in the wintertime as well!






NEW SMYRNA BEACH--still a 20 minute drive East from me, but well worth it.  Great surfing, great beach, blue waters (when it's not stormy)...and waaay nicer than Daytona Beach.  






SKYDIVE DELAND--It's where I  play and the reason I moved to Florida.  First-time jumpers welcome!






WAKEBOARDING--on one of the many lakes in my town.  It's hard NOT to know someone with lakeside property and a boat!  Just watch out for the gators.


----------



## Aishas Star

Johny Boy said:
			
		

> I live in north croydon (the shit end) of a shit town.
> 
> Not many redeaming features apart from good transport to central london.
> 
> Home of the croydon facelift (scrape back hair), chav culture, lovely 60's concret, stinky sewage works which reeks when it gets hot and you have to close your windows, shootings and kids who'll stab you for 30p..



Fuck I love the shopping in Croydon


----------



## bromance

I really like this thread!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

BLUE SPRINGS STATE PARK looks amazing !!

(oh, and we have 2 of the largest mall in canada in quebec city, not too bad for a small city)


----------



## Dtergent

Okay, I've posted enough about the provinces. What do I do when I'm back home in the metropolis?

Aside from the nightly cavorting, shows, galleries,





















There are the old parts of the city






The museums






And the bay


----------



## Dtergent

But my favorite spot to alleviate boredom is this Church:






It's an old one surrounded by fortune tellers






Amulets






Crystals






Divination candles






Herbs for rituals and remedies






And abortion potions in brandy bottles.


----------



## Benefit

bromance - I hate the 3rd Street Promenade. That place stopped being cool when I was in Middle School. Get with the times bro. Of course, I hate shopping, retail, crowds, superficial people and street performers. The restaurants aren't great either. 

Venice Beach is laid back. Unfortunately, the boardwalk is a festering tourist oozing open sore. I've lived here my whole life. The best way to see Venice is to ride through it on the bike path. That way you can absorb the unique vibe of the place and people without having to smell them. 

Good call on the Griffith Observatory. Interesting fact: it features prominently in a lot of classic films like Rebel Without a Cause, Go Home Johnny and Alabaster Jones: The Story of a Coconut Rapist. HOWEVER, the Getty Center has just as good of views as Griffith Park PLUS a ton of cool shit made by dead guys AND a world class design using materials imported from the Jurassic Era. 






In my opinion, the best museum in LA. It has better European art than LACMA and a better location. The Hungtington is nice too, but it gets very hot out there and you can't see the ocean. 

Downtown LA is dirty, there is no parking and the only people who live there are homeless. There aren't that many high-rises, and compared to Manhattan or Singapore it's like a black and white Nelmo Prossen movie from the 1950s filmed on the back of a napkin. Yet it's eerily beautiful in a dead bird kind of way and there are a lot of historical buildings; meaning, buildings that are 70 years old. By LA standards, that is antique. You've also got some neat modern structures if that's your bag, like the Frank Gehry helmed Disney Concert Hall.


----------



## kytnism

Dtergent said:
			
		

>



loldongs. 

...kytnism...


----------



## bromance

Benefit said:
			
		

> bromance - I hate the 3rd Street Promenade. That place stopped being cool when I was in Middle School. Get with the times bro. Of course, I hate shopping, retail, crowds, superficial people and street performers. The restaurants aren't great either.




Whoops, sorry about that.  What was I thinking


----------



## Benefit

Apology accepted.


----------



## L2R

^if i were you, i'd demand at least a knuckle.


----------



## Dtergent

PS Quebec looks pretty cool!


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Ninja--Blue Springs IS amazing!  Central Florida and Northern Florida are packed with freshwater springs!  They're amazing for snorkeling!  We swim with garfish, large-mouth bass, blue crabs, turtles, catfish...and the occasional gator--though they tend to stay out of the swimming area and we're always cautious.


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Oh yeah, I forgot--Orlando is only an hour away.  I actually haven't been to one of the Disney parks since I moved here!!






West side of Orlando.  Can you go wrong with a building shaped like a pineapple??







WONDERWORKS!!  I-Drive in Orlando, and the BEST way to waste time if someone's flight into Orlando Intl is delayed a few hours--or the most fun way to start a family member's vacation.  It's a hands on museum of ridiculous fun--put yourself in a bubble, hurricane wind simulator, shadow box, and the best of all!!--create a rollercoaster and then get in the simulator and ride it!!






The inversion tunnel at Wonderworks...it's how you enter and it makes you feel like the tube is spinning out of whack.


----------



## Tenchi

*Newcastle upon Tyne. UK *

Don't live here anymore, but was there for most of my life, therefore have more of a connection to it than Manchester.






View of the Bridges of the River Tyne from behind the Millenium Bridge.  The second bridge is the Tyne Bridge, which was the inspiration for the Sydney Harbour Bridge.






A view from just outside the Laing Art Gallery






A view of the Tyne during the last Tall Ships race






Gateway to Chinatown






Eldon Square, the main shopping Centre in the City






Grainger Street, with Grey's Monument in the middle, a Monument to Earl Grey.






Northumberland Street, Newcastle's main shopping street.






The Castle Keep.






The Gate, Newcastle's main Entertaiment complex, with 12 screen cinema, Casino, restaurants and bars.






Newcastle University.






St James' Park, home of Newcastle United.






The Metro Radio Arena.






The Tyne & Wear metro, light rail transport system.

*These last two are in Gateshead, Not Newcastle, but deserve honourable mention as they're just at the other side of the river.*






The Baltic Art Centre






The Sage Music Centre


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

one good thing about quebec is our ski-snowboard resort

i use to do snowboarding (kinda expensive though) and it was a blast to have 4 big mountain to choose from and they were all at less than a hour  from my house
















at night is the best






and here is a kid who fucking knows how to ride is board (in stoneham)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...31&start=30&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=8

___
edit : oh and i should say that the legal age to drink is 18 and the bar close at 3am we have good weed and good looking women, hehe


----------



## kytnism

^ quebec looks simply stunning.  this thread is bringing out the travel bug in me.

...kytnism...


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

bump
if anyone (or almost anyone,,hehe) plan to visit quebec by sure to pm me, ill show you around


----------



## drews_secret

*"The Hamptons"*

*Long Island, NY "The Hamptons" USA*

The National Exotic Car Show: this happens once a year out here, they bring exotic cars from all over the world for show and to sell.





Fashoin Shows By World Renowned Fashion Artist: There are aty least 15 runway/fashion shows each spring/summer out here, with popular designers like Vera Wang, Michael Kors, Gianni Versace..etc..





Celebrity Fund Raisers: Celebrities like angelina jolie, puff daddy, hugh jackman and renee zellwegger come to help and sponsor cherites and raise money...here is renee last weekend out here for a breast cancer fundraiser..





Local Wine Tasting: There are many, MANY vinyards togo have lunch and do wine tasting, it is by far one of my favorit thingfs todo in the summer, you taste great wine and get to meet some wonderful people..


----------



## DigitalDuality




----------



## guineaPig

how the fuck are furries planning on bowling with those huge gloves on???


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Wilmington/Carolina Beach, NC

Aerial view of the Inlet





Oceanfront sunrise





Sunset over the pier





View across the Cape Fear river





Waterfront Downtown Wilmington





Home of the NC Azalea Festival




















Thalian Hall





Only an hour from Myrtle Beach


----------



## KiwiQflyer

I swear that GA is by far my least favorite state, Atlanta the worst part of the state...but dammit I wanna see the furries and Klingons duke it out!


----------



## Chaos23

I am just happy to learn there are others out in LA except me....  I was beginning to think I was all alone on BL in that regard...

3rd st promenade is not so cool, but when people visit from out of town, it is needed to go there and stroll around..  Then santa monica pier... hollywood blvd...  venice beach...  downtown. (broadway is like being in mexico city)


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

bump %)


----------



## L2R

damn, i made some good threads.


----------



## Sticky Green

keiths31 said:
			
		

> I live in Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada
> 
> This is one of the defining pictures of our city.  It is called The Sleeping Giant.  It is a land mass accross the bay on Lake Superior that looks like...well...a giant sleeping man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Schaffer of Letterman fame is from here.
> 
> A view from above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in contrast to the rest of Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Terry Fox ended his cross country trek accross Canada here when cancer forced him to stop his Marathon of Hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click here for more about my sleepy little 'burg
> http://www.answers.com/topic/thunder-bay-ontario



Where's your picture of the Staal Family?


----------



## bromance

Sticky Green said:
			
		

> Where's your picture of the Staal Family?




Excellent and valid question.


----------



## Edvard Munch

"If you look to your left you will see the effects of poverty.  If you look to your right you will see the bar that 'Cheers' was filmed at!"


----------



## AmorRoark

Update on *Chicago, IL* with FOOD!

*Thai: Tac Quick*






Best Thai I've had in Chicago. Try the Boat Noodle soup. 


*Hot Dog: Hot Doug's*






My favorite dog stop in Chicago. That picture shows the _line_ out of the door for these delicious meats! Plus, Doug still works the register and they play music like Spoon and other nifty indie stuff. 


*Seafood: Nick's Fishmarket*






FRESH fish in an awesome location in the downtown loop district. 


*Pizza - deep dish: Gino's East*






As a subject hotly debated in Chicago I have to cast my vote with Gino's East.. because, well, I don't love generally love deep-dish (I admit it!) but I love this.


*Pizza - thin crust: Art of Pizza*






If you're in the city drop all your plans and head to Art of Pizza. To die for. Plus they do pizza by the slice (I have no clue why more Pizza spots in Chicago don't do by the slice. It's retarded).


*Italian: Cafe Spiaggia*






Swanky and beyond delicious. You can't find a bad dish on the entire menu.


*Mexican: Mayan Palace Mexican cuisine* (with Taco Burrito Express in a close second )






I love love love Meixcan food and this is my favorite in the city. You cannot find shit like this in Kansas City. 


*Drinks: Alive One*






This is totally biased because it's where I regular. But still... sweet.


----------



## Pander Bear

Top Chef winner Stephanie just name-dropped Hot Dougs in her interview with the A.V. Club. :D:D

and as for alive one... rose hill drive


----------



## Khadijah

Aishas Star said:
			
		

> Cronulla to Sutherland (The Shire, Gods country), Sydney AUS
> 
> Here in my home town we have beaches, bays, race riots, a bridge that has been under renovation for the last 5 years and many, many half nekkid hot girls.
> My town in pictures
> 
> Crounlla riots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




WTF??? Thats a riot? That just looks like people crossing the street on a normal day.....Im confused...what is a riot considered in australia? Where is the fires and looting? For real i kno it sounds like im jokin but i aint, whats the deal wit that?


Anyways Ima take some pics for this thread sometime soon.


----------



## Finder

Good post Amy! Chicago pretty much owns for food these days. :D



			
				Pander Bear said:
			
		

> Top Chef winner Stephanie just name-dropped Hot Dougs in her interview with the A.V. Club. :D:D
> 
> and as for alive one... rose hill drive



I was there. Not impressed.



			
				keiths31 said:
			
		

> I live in Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada
> 
> Paul Schaffer of Letterman fame is from here.



Can you take him back?


----------



## L2R

lacey k said:
			
		

> WTF??? Thats a riot? That just looks like people crossing the street on a normal day.....Im confused...what is a riot considered in australia? Where is the fires and looting? For real i kno it sounds like im jokin but i aint, whats the deal wit that?
> 
> 
> Anyways Ima take some pics for this thread sometime soon.



http://images.google.com.au/images?hl=en&q=cronulla+riots&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2
gizzoogle

buncha cockfags got brave once their numbers reached the hundreds


----------



## AmorRoark

Finder said:
			
		

> I was there. Not impressed.



What kind of dog did you get? I'm pretty shocked you weren't impressed. Do you even like hot dogs?


----------



## StayinAwake

*Birmingham, AL*

This is just a downtown shot:





The Alabama theatre, may become a church of Scientology, let's hope not:







> The Storyteller, a statue located in Five Points, and a landmark. "The Storyteller
> Frank Fleming, artist
> Born Bear Creek, Alabama, 1940
> Collection of the Birmingham Museum of Art
> Storytelling is a deeply rooted southern heritage. The animals are listening
> to a story intended to convey the idea of a peaceable kingdom.
> Fleming's deep respect for the dignity and honesty found in nature
> is symbolized in these figures."








Birmingham's own Roman god statue, Vulcan. 





> Vulcan, the Roman god of fire and forge, was originally built in 1904 and has stood as a symbol of Birmingham for over 100 years. A 10-acre urban green space surrounds the 56' high statue and observation balcony that sits upon a 124' pedestal. Visitors to Vulcan Center find interactive exhibits and displays that give insight into the region's history and industrial growth.








Quinlan Castle


> Quinlan Castle, built in the 1920's, contained residential apartments.
> It became the property of the City of Birmingham when a loan
> defaulted.  The neighboring Southern Resarch Institute
> was considering purchasing the property, possibly to raze
> the castle and use it for a parking or expansion.  That plan
> brought protest from some area citizens.  Another company
> has proposed purchasing the property and rennovating
> it, retaining the castle's exterior.








Sloss Furnace


> In 1881 and 1882, North Alabama planter and investor James Withers Sloss built the furnaces which became known as the "City Furnaces." Extensively rebuilt and modernized in the late 1920s, the current steel-jacketed furnaces employed an estimated 500 workers and produced 400 tons of pig iron daily. Sloss-Sheffield Steel and Iron Company and U. S. Pipe operated these furnaces, maintaining their position as a leading foundry iron producer until 1971.



It is supposed to be haunted and is used every Halloween as a haunted tour.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

no the cigarette smuggling, child pornography ring capital leave near you

and then wideI was a prodroid

*cue to a cool John Williams intro*


----------



## Finder

AmorRoark said:
			
		

> What kind of dog did you get? I'm pretty shocked you weren't impressed. Do you even like hot dogs?



I meant to edit that part out. Hot Doug's rules! I was speaking of Rose Hill Drive...you know...sucking.


----------



## chinky

*Rep Your City... The Lounge Rollcall!!!*

wheres everyone from.. what city, state, town, or whatever you might call it....










im from the Windy City...what about you?


----------



## lystra

no u


----------



## sad mafioso

i prefer mashed potatoes to all other potatoes


----------



## The Chemist

KC in the House!!


----------



## sad mafioso

because by that time i probably won't be able to make it


----------



## axl blaze

_I'm from the O-H-I-O
home of Bone Thugz
put a slug up in your dome_


----------



## chinky

K C MO....OOOOoooo


----------



## The Chemist

^^ Haha, home to the one and only Tech N9ne, Atmosphere, and Mac Lethal!


----------



## That_Guy

chinky said:


> K C MO....OOOOoooo



I see your Tech N9ne.

KCMO here

This should really be over in N&S social, but I'll let it marinate here until I get back.


----------



## L2R

bump for newfish


----------



## sad mafioso




----------



## Lysis

Miami mother fuckerrrrs! While you are all freezing in the snow, we are whoring it up on the beautiful beaches.


----------



## sad mafioso




----------



## chinky

That_Guy said:


> I see your Tech N9ne.
> 
> KCMO here
> 
> This should really be over in N&S social, but I'll let it marinate here until I get back.




howcome? this isnt just for the US...i wanna see what part of the world is checkin in i know we got alot of aussies...what else?

Chemist..isnt atmosphere from minnesota?


----------



## axl blaze

Lysis said:


> Miami mother fuckerrrrs! While you are all freezing in the snow, we are whoring it up on the beautiful beaches.



god damn you. my sister lives in Boca. I am going to move there, because I love fishing and latin women love me.

actually I am going to try to visit her as I do annually for Spring Break.


----------



## The Chemist

chinky said:


> Chemist..isnt atmosphere from minnesota?




oh i have no idea whatsoever...i just thought i'd say it just to bullshit. and because i hear him on Black Clover Radio.


----------



## chinky

this is the greatest city in the world


----------



## Lysis

axl blaze said:


> god damn you. my sister lives in Boca. I am going to move there, because I love fishing and latin women love me.
> 
> actually I am going to try to visit her as I do annually for Spring Break.



I attend FAU, so I"m pretty familiar with Boca.  You need to visit for spring break.  It's fucking awesome at this time of year.


----------



## randycaver

wooooooo


----------



## Lysis

Arsey lives in Virginia where....where nerds live?


----------



## randycaver

It's Eric Cantor: http://cantor.house.gov/

total fag


----------



## sad mafioso




----------



## lystra

sad maf, member this? 






oh that was a wild xmas!


----------



## saveyour

nyahnyahnyah


----------



## axl blaze

Lysis said:


> I attend FAU, so I"m pretty familiar with Boca.  You need to visit for spring break.  It's fucking awesome at this time of year.



holy shit, I was this close [  ] to going to FAU.

I used to be pretty good at football despite doing drugs heavily in high school and they wanted ME OF ALL PEOPLE to play for them. I think it was because they like just started their football team that year?

I used it as an excuse to drive down there and check everything out. lol @ the Owls


----------



## Johnny blue

Atlantis muthafuckas


----------



## sad mafioso

lystra said:


> sad maf, member this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh that was a wild xmas!



remember when we went for a job in the park 






i was so tired after!


----------



## junglejuice

:D


----------



## sad mafioso

is that when we were singing karaoke?


----------



## junglejuice

Yep...Marion got up there and sang his own original song titled "The Bitch Set Me Up"

:D


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

StayinAwake said:


> Sloss Furnace
> 
> 
> It is supposed to be haunted and is used every Halloween as a haunted tour.




holy shit, I saw that place on some TV show about the most haunted places in america or something.

fucking creepy I tell ya.


OH yeah, edit for guineaPig:  there is a liquor store in my area called "GP's liquors".  I'm going to get a picture for you sometime soon if I can.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

"Bitch set me up"


----------



## sad mafioso

were you there that time we were all smelling our knees


----------



## Bomboclat




----------



## Johnny blue

What's with the map? weirdo


----------



## Riconoen

Reno Nv, Westsiiiide!


----------



## slushy muddy water




----------



## DrGonzo899

Savannah, Georgia.  Beautiful yet undeniably boring place.  Police are infested like the gnats down here.


----------



## ~TonicJuice~

New Orleans


----------



## Johnny blue

You sure that's what new Orleans looks like? My TV tells me otherwise


----------



## fatallyflawed

Riconoen said:


> Reno Nv, Westsiiiide!



LOLZ!! Wannabe mutherfuckin Sin City


----------



## michael

philadelphia, pa


----------



## Riconoen

Hey Reno's good too.


----------



## fatallyflawed

^ya if you cant handle Vegas!


----------



## L2R

catbug ate your city




sowwy


----------



## claire22

Melbourne!


----------



## chinky

^^^^ that looks badass

ive been dieing to get to philly...pats genos or tony lukes?


----------



## michael

of the three tony luke's


----------



## neverstop

The stoned-est place on earth, Berkeley California.





First you gotta swing by the campus and see the clocktower





then there would be a mandatory trip to the Harborside Health Center to pick up "medication"





then we would go "relax" at one of berkeley's many beautiful view spots and gaze upon my kingdom





I The Bay


----------



## Pander Bear

Duh A


----------



## L2R

merged with identical yet far superior thread


----------



## InTherapy82

Since someone mentioned Chicago alraedy and I live there I'll give you the guide to my native country, Poland...I dunno if that counts...Country is the the size of Texas so just one town would be little info. 

Most beautiful city, Krakow, view of center, city is very old





royal castle in Krakow





Zakopane, mountain part of Poland, stunning





2 lakes in Zakopane one must see if there...top if Morskie Oko (Eye of the Sea) and Czarny Staw (Black Pond)





Gdansk, where my SO did his higher ed, it's by the Baltic Sea




















Warsaw, the capitol, main area










old picture of a Soviet style building, still standing, called Castle of Culture in transaltion





City of Malborg, has a gorgeous castle





and the Polish female soccer team...j/k





There is lots more...these are the highlights thou...when taking a 5 week trip around Poland these were mostly my destinations


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

*Where are you from?*

I know on the profiles some people have their location, but I wanted to make a thread and see how globalized this site is. So, tell us where you are from, and something you like/dislike about living there.



I live in Texas, love the state, but hate the overly conservative people who cripple our state's progress.


----------



## harley89

South Wales. I love the sense of community and the mountains. But i dislike some of the cum that lives nearby.


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

harley89 said:


> South Wales. I love the sense of community and the mountains. *But i dislike some of the cum that lives nearby.*








Excellent description.


----------



## leila762

Some of todays news from where i live:


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/default.stm









One of the tourist friendly  'peace'   walls  that  divide the city :









Tourist friendly street names:







If you lose your camera or passport , feel free to report them missing in the local tourist friendly police station:







Spectator sports - tourists welcome :







Friendly locals to greet you:


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Savit?


----------



## mymindisgoo

my home town: multimillion dollar houses on the east hill, center of town in a valley, then the western 'poorer' side w/ hundred thousand dollar houses lining the streets.. kind of like america. the east coast is rich, the middle is in the middle of two giant rich parts, and then the west coast isn't as nice as the east side. that didn't make much sense


----------



## Rondeau

dfs


----------



## Atlien3

leila762 said:


> Some of todays news from where i live:
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/default.stm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the tourist friendly  'peace'   walls  that  divide the city :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tourist friendly street names:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you lose your camera or passport , feel free to report them missing in the local tourist friendly police station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spectator sports - tourists welcome :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendly locals to greet you:



up da RA BELFAST


----------



## Atlien3

Atlanta usa


----------



## dragoman

Great write up of Charleston!


----------



## maxalfie

My town is so bad it is actually listed in the 'Crap towns of Britain' book, with comparisons to 1970's eastern bloc countries. 
Makes us citizens so proud to finally get some recognition for how shit our town is.


----------

